# Sin....IN motion (echo....)



## Sin (Jan 16, 2006)

Wel this is any older clip of my working on my bag one evening after class when I just did have enough...a friend of mine in my Xbox live clan looped it for me so it looks like I just keep going...

http://codeinsurrection.com/images/punch.gif

I couldn't upload it to the forum, but hey...I  tired


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 16, 2006)

But then it goes in reverse and doesn't really look like a loop, per se.  If you change it so it doesn't look like it's rewinding every time, it will look better.  Good idea, though.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 16, 2006)

I thought it was a chi technique where he sucked the bag towards him with his punches...

Oh, and here it is without the click:

use "img" tags around the address, or click the image button and enter the address.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sin (Feb 10, 2006)

I plan on making a whole bunch of videos in the near future for the school's website...of kata and such....so I'll be sure to get ya some link action.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 10, 2006)

404 Man!
at least on this end...


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 2, 2007)

this was me a year ago, the guy that was hosting it must have took it down...I will have to do something about that


----------

